# How to gain clients for snow removal



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi, I’m trying to get about 15 residential driveways for when it snows, currently I have 6. 

So far in the past week or two I’ve passed out about 750 flyers (advertising both lawn care and snow removal) but I’ve only got 1 snow removal call and one lawn care call. 

Does anyone have any ideas for advertising snow removal since door-to-door flyers doesn’t seem to be working well for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Show us a copy of your flyer...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

When the next big storm hits turn on your blinky light and do a slow roll around the neighborhood where your six clients are located.

Your name and number is visible on the side of your truck isn’t it ?
Also when you see somebody out in their drive clearing it, stop introduce yourself and offer your services &And leave your business card


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not sure when you started advertising, but most people have their contracts in place by September.
Some clients don't start thinking about snow until October though.


----------



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> I'm not sure when you started advertising, but most people have their contracts in place by September.
> Some clients don't start thinking about snow until October though.


I understand I'm late, but in my area we haven't even gotten anything close to a storm yet. While I'm sure that plenty of people have already gotten their snow contracts in place, I'm also sure there are a good amount of people would still be interested in my services... my prices are a less than what most companies are charging.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Justinpsmith said:


> I understand I'm late, but in my area we haven't even gotten anything close to a storm yet. While I'm sure that plenty of people have already gotten their snow contracts in place, I'm also sure there are a good amount of people would still be interested in my services... my prices are a less than what most companies are charging.


 why are you or how can you be charging less or why are your prices lower than your competition?

next year.... go knock on some doors and sell them a seasonal contract, that way if it doesn't snow you still make money.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Justinpsmith said:


> I understand I'm late, but in my area we haven't even gotten anything close to a storm yet. While I'm sure that plenty of people have already gotten their snow contracts in place, I'm also sure there are a good amount of people would still be interested in my services... my prices are a less than what most companies are charging.


Your best advertising is word of mouth. Friends and family of current clients are a good start. 
Sometimes, it takes a season or so to get your name out there. 
You may also look into subbing for someone else to get additional work.


----------



## Klaibs27 (Oct 21, 2018)

Advertise on NextDoor. I got my ~20 clients from there.

Also, service the HELL out of your current clients. Communicate with them often. I email my customers prior to every storm potential and so even if it doesn't snow, they've at least seen my name. I've definitely gotten a few neighbors of clients that have called or emailed me asking to get on my client list just from that.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Marketing should be ongoing, all the time, in everything you do, till you are working 7 days a week.

Ill go first... I had a post card made up, it can be sent as a mailer, dropped in a mail box, left in the front door, posted on a cork board at the gas station, diner, feed mill,grocery store etc. Know your target customer and what/where they frequent.
logo truck with contact info, shirts, hats etc. All communication has #, email,text.
Have a clean truck and equip, park in visible spots when out and about. Offer referral discounts, senior discounts, prepay discounts, seasonal discounts, to existing customers. People love the word discount.
Answer the phone, text,email promptly and professionally.
Work hard, work often, make your self seen.
No work... volunteer somewhere, wear your hat drive your truck.
After praying for the phone to ring you will soon wish it would stop...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Driveway markers on your existing customers driveways, get the little clip on flags for the ones by the street with your info on them.


----------



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> why are you or how can you be charging less or why are your prices lower than your competition?
> 
> next year.... go knock on some doors and sell them a seasonal contract, that way if it doesn't snow you still make money.


This is how I charge less than my competitors. 
I charge $75 for 2-4.99" storm and $125 for a 5"-12" storm. This is for a "standard" job in my area: driveway that fits 2 cars with some extra space and a walkway from the sidewalk to the front door (50-75sq.ft. Walkway)

I've gotten 2 estimates from established companies for my house (which fits the description I listed) and one estimate was 110/160 and one was 125/175. So my 75/125 is less than the going price for contractors.

For a small storm it would only take me 30 min For a "standard" job (I use snow blowers I don't have a plow) and for a larger storm about 45-60 min.

Expenses: 
Really my only expense is gas (which will be under $40 even if I get my goal of 15 clients). My truck I've had from my pressure washing / lawn jobs. Insurance I do not have. I know y'all will think this is stupid but I'm hoping to build up my lawn clients over the winter and then get insurance before the spring. For my snow jobs this winter I think I will be OK without insurance for now.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So your charging less....and working TWICE as hard and taking TWICE as long.....
Hummmmm...

Do you think that's making money?


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

all my new clients this year got sent to me from existing clients. perfect accounts to, close, plowing sanding and no sidewalks  

lots of lawn care jobs turn to plowing


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

As mentioned many times above, having a clear name and number on your truck or on markers is probably the most effective advertising.

years ago I lived in a subdivision and snowblowed the driveway when I had time; no rush. Got married though and had to have it cleared regularly, so I got the guy that was plowing other driveways


----------



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> Marketing should be ongoing, all the time, in everything you do, till you are working 7 days a week.
> 
> Ill go first... I had a post card made up, it can be sent as a mailer, dropped in a mail box, left in the front door, posted on a cork board at the gas station, diner, feed mill,grocery store etc. Know your target customer and what/where they frequent.
> logo truck with contact info, shirts, hats etc. All communication has #, email,text.
> ...


This is my flyer / postcard

Got over a thousand left of them.

Would you suggest making a separate flyer/postcard that's only advertising for snow removal / ice management like you did? This might be a good idea because right now seems to be a better time for gaining snow clients than spring/summer clients. My current postcard lists snow removal already though, and I have a lot of them left, and it would be $ to buy different flyers/postcards.

Regardless I like the idea of putting them up on bulletin boards at local stores/community centers, etc. in addition to handing them door to door.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

seville009 said:


> As mentioned many times above, having a clear name and number on your truck or on markers is probably the most effective advertising.
> 
> years ago I lived in a subdivision and snowblowed the driveway when I had time; no rush. Got married though and had to have it cleared regularly, so I got the guy that was plowing other driveways


Me too... Unfortunately for me it was me


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Justinpsmith said:


> This is my flyer / postcard
> 
> Got over a thousand left of them.
> 
> ...


That looks good, i killed 2 birds the lawncare is one side the snowplowing is the other...


----------



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

dieselss said:


> So your charging less....and working TWICE as hard and taking TWICE as long.....
> Hummmmm...
> 
> Do you think that's making money?


Correct. And yes I do think that's making money, please correct me where I'm wrong.

As of now I have 6 clients, each agreed to the 75/125 price, and 2 of them are really big driveways and also need the deck done so they're price is 140/200.

Meaning for a 2"-4.99" storm, revenue is $580 for well under 5 hours of work even considering drive time (3-3.5 hours of actual work). With my only expense being gas this is already "making money".

I have people readily available to call for under the table $12.50/hr. Work Straight cash. So if I can get 15 clients, revenue will be around $1300 for a small storm. I should only need about 8 or less man hours of help, so I'll be paying less than $100 to my worker for the day. With gas being my only expense, I'm making over 1100$ in my pocket that day if I get the 15 clients.

What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Your expenses would include your clothing the cost of the snowblower, the cost of a new snowblower , your cost to maintain your snowblower , gas , oil , Transportation to and from your clients & shovels, advertising anything associated with your business has a cost Even paying your helper is a cost of doing business.

You can charge less because as you say you don’t have insurance which would be a cost of running a legitimate business.

Are you making money? Possibly but your competition is making more per hour . look at the time you’re staying in a drive and look at the time someone with a truck would spend doing that drive

Just a question are you under 18yr old.
Not that there’s anything wrong with it. it would give us a better perspective of where you’re starting from


----------



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Your expenses would include your clothing the cost of the snowblower, the cost of a new snowblower , your cost to maintain your snowblower , gas , oil , Transportation to and from your clients & shovels.
> 
> You can charge less because as you say you don't have insurance which would be a cost of running a legitimate business.
> 
> ...


I am 19. 
Yes I know my business is not legit as of now but that shouldn't hurt me too much for getting clients this winter.
Gas I know is an expense. 
My snowblower I actually got for free since my uncle moved out of town last summer and didn't want to take it with him. 
I will be buying another one if I get enough clients to pay for it (I would buy used off Facebook market) but for now I can still do all the work myself so no need. 
And yeah hopefully won't have to repair the blower but even so I should still be making money.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Justinpsmith said:


> For a small storm it would only take me 30 min For a "standard" job (I use snow blowers I don't have a plow) and for a larger storm about 45-60 min.


So, to give you an idea...
A 2 car drive, let's just say 20' wide and 20' long. It will take me about....and I mean about 10 mins to do this drive. In my truck, you will still have 20 mins to go....and I'm onto my next job.
I'm not parking my truck, I'm not loading or unloading equipment....and I'm not hurting my back.
So when's it's a 8" snow and everyone is calling asking when there gunna get there drive done....what is your answer gunna be?....I'm the cheapest so you'll have to wait and deal?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Kewl,
Do I have a real issue not having liability insurance to snow blow driveways, not really if you are careful and pay attention.
But if you damage anything or hurt anyone you’re going to be paying for It out of your pocket. If you live at home your parents still might be on the hook for some of it even though you’re over 18.

Don’t let your bud clear out that auger& don’t run over his foot ...

Just saying it’s all good till somebody gets hurt .

Maybe you and your helper should write up a little agreement on a napkin making him part owner then you might not have to pay for his hospitalization ????


----------



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

dieselss said:


> So, to give you an idea...
> A 2 car drive, let's just say 20' wide and 20' long. It will take me about....and I mean about 10 mins to do this drive. In my truck, you will still have 20 mins to go....and I'm onto my next job.
> I'm not parking my truck, I'm not loading or unloading equipment....and I'm not hurting my back.
> So when's it's a 8" snow and everyone is calling asking when there gunna get there drive done....what is your answer gunna be?....I'm the cheapest so you'll have to wait and deal?


Ok obviously I'd be more efficient with a plow. Thats great u got ur operation like that, and I know I won't make as much as you, but 
I will still "make money" and a good deal of it if everything goes as planned, correct.

So it seems you are most concerned about my customer satisfaction potentially being low and people canceling because I'm taking too long. Plenty of contractors in this area don't plow just blow (people don't like plow trucks messing up their lawn and most driveways are relatively skinny) so what makes you think I won't be able to get to clients as quick as them?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Justinpsmith said:


> so what makes you think I won't be able to get to clients as quick as them?


It's going to take you longer then the others with plows. So when your still blowing your first drive, I'll be on my 2nd or 3rd..
Use driveway markers


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Justinpsmith said:


> I am 19.
> Yes I know my business is not legit as of now but that shouldn't hurt me too much for getting clients this winter.












As much as I hate the fact that you do not have general liability, I applaud the fact that you are 19 years old and going after it. Congrats. It is nice to see a young person that can do something other than play nintendo.

As Hydro has said. *Be careful and pay attention.*

Hopefully nothing happens.

Get your insurance in place as soon as you can to protect yourself. It is a sue crazy world we live in anymore and would hate to see you get taken down over something that a few bucks a month in insurance could resolve before it is ever a problem.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

It's all fun until someone loses an eye (or limb).
You do lawn mowing and pressure washing and don't think you have exposure to liability? What do you do when you send a stone through a window, or hit a person? I won't even get into the damage a pressure washer can do. You clean gutters on a ladder? Lets say you fall. You do realize your personal health insurance company will sue your client if you get injured? Not a good way to gain additional clients.
Now, you want to hire someone "under the table "? What happens when they get injured?

So you can do 6 drives in 5 hours and you want to get up to 15. What happens when you haven't gotten to someone's driveway 12 hours after the snow stops? I can tell you. You lose that client and possibly more. I realize you said you can get additional help, but what happens when they don't show up?

I'm not trying to be a buzzkill, but simply stating the facts of doing business.

Edit. I was typing before I saw your age. Good for you for getting out there and trying. 
Don't take what I said as an insult, but consider all the factors mentioned..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi I never found Flyer's or grocery stores to work well.
Newspapers, you pay to advertise to people that dont have driveways and to people that have driveways you may not want to plow. That is waisted money, and you end up with customers spread all over. In a storm you would spend all your time driving between customers.

I usually get a 15% return on advertising by doing it this way.


1) Find an area you want to plow in.
2) Drive around and get the addresses of the houses you want to do. (why advertise to a driveway with no place to put the snow)
3) Go to the town hall and buy "list of persons" or "voter registration" or "list of registered Voters" towns call them different names. These "lists" are . ordered by street address and have the names at that address.
4) Send a letter to the houses you want to do. Now you can address the letter to a person, I send the letter to the wife.
5) Be sure to tell them why your service is best for them.
6) Tell them why your service is better for them.
7) Tell them why your service is better!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Newspapers are a little out of date, but when i started they were great.
Most of my competitors always told me they tried it once or twice and it didnt work, not one call. I tracked it deeper, how does the message get across, how do/would i use the media... people see your ad and pick up the phone? It doesnt work like that, its exposure. They read your ad, put down the paper and go about their day, you planted your seed. They decide at some point they would like your services and remember it was in the paper but they threw it out.
You better be in the same spot the next day,week.
I always bought newspaper ads in 1 year increments with the stipulation that i be in the same spot. I always asked for a 25% discount cause i guaranteed a year paid up front, and it always worked well using this philosphy. ..and I always agreed with my competitor that newspaper ads don't work. Same thing for flyers, there are times when peoples interest is peaked, and you wont know when that is until you spend some time trying it out at different times of the year. The more you track and attempt the better you will get at target marketing the customers you want.


----------



## Justinpsmith (Jan 7, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> It's all fun until someone loses an eye (or limb).
> You do lawn mowing and pressure washing and don't think you have exposure to liability? What do you do when you send a stone through a window, or hit a person? I won't even get into the damage a pressure washer can do. You clean gutters on a ladder? Lets say you fall. You do realize your personal health insurance company will sue your client if you get injured? Not a good way to gain additional clients.
> Now, you want to hire someone "under the table "? What happens when they get injured?
> 
> ...


Thank you.

"So you can do 6 drives in 5 hours and you want to get up to 15. What happens when you haven't gotten to someone's driveway 12 hours after the snow stops?"

I can do 6 drives probably 4.5 hours, still being safe. But the thing is, they are not all in the same neighborhood. Keep in mind I live in a extremely densely packed area, so while all my drives are within 15 minutes of each other and my house (5 of them are within 10 minutes, the furthest one away is 13 minutes and that's the biggest driveway), they span across multiple "neighborhoods"
Yes, I want to raise the number from 6 to 15, but by doing this I am also hoping to get clumps of houses together in neighborhoods I already have clients in, so it's not like if I get 15 clients it's gonna take me 3 times as long as it will currently, if you know what I mean.

"You do lawn mowing and pressure washing and don't think you have exposure to liability?"

No I don't think this. Last summer I didn't do lawn work only pressure washing. Basically I just had a couple nice pressure washers, passed out flyers and got a good amount of one-time pressure washing jobs and then I sold gutter cleaning to a few of them. I understand I should definitely have been insured but it was my first summer and I wasn't thinking about it enough. My only lawn jobs to date have been leaf removal jobs this fall, as I'm fully launching the lawn side of my business this spring. The plan is to get lawn clients this winter and be insured by spring when my business will be mostly weekly lawn plans and pressure washing jobs. I was just saying for this winter, I don't think it will be a problem to not have insurance since I'm just snow blowing residential properties (I understand that's risky and that if something happens I'm screwed but I feel like it is very unlikely this winter at least.)

"Now, you want to hire someone "under the table "?" What happens when they get injured?" "what happens when they don't show up?"

I have lots of connections to people around my age in my area. It will not be hard to get people to work for me by the hour. If someone doesn't show up I have 3 more people to text. Like I said I understand I'm taking a risk but I think the odds of someone getting hurt in my operation is very low.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't be swayed by the quick buck, being lazy now will lead to growth problems later.
Don't ever underestimate the dumb things people will do on your watch...
Protect yourself now so you dont have to do the stupid dance later...









I ve always said to everyone wanting to start in this business, " any idiot can plow snow or cut a lawn." It takes a little more effort to do it above board, and make a living at it. If you already convinced yourself its just for now lets see how it goes ...then you already convinced everyone that your not serious enough to handle whats ahead.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't take on too many clients your first season.
Get Ten close together. Make sure you tend to them very well. Put money aside from each job. Or get them to pay you in installments. Always fun to collect a bunch of money all at once. But you will spend it twice as fast. Keep these first ten clients happy. Next year you will have these ten and each of them will tell a friend or two . Get insurance asap. Register a business. Insurance incorporate business. You are playing with fire. Friends are friends until they see an opportunity to sue and make money. You hire a friend for cash. They slip and fall break a arm. That's on you. 
You snow blow the driveway and a chunk of ice or rock goes thru a window. That's on you. People think that won't happen I'll be careful. If that was the case we wouldn't need insurance companies. They are there for a reason. Yes they suck but it's worth it . 


Get yourself a spare blower asap 
Get spare parts for your blower 
Read up on how to fix common problems with your blower set up. What happens if your half way thru a storm and your blower breaks . 

When I was a kid we would go out to all the neighbors passing out flyers and shovel for $5 a driveway.
You don't see kids doing that anymore so good for you for trying. This might not be a business yet. But you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Put away seed money for start up costs in August .


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Put away seed money for start up costs in August .


At least have enough cash on hand to replace equipment. You don't want to be the guy who couldn't fulfill his obligations because of broken equipment. 
In your case, probably another blower and some shovels.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Lawyer: What’s the name of the business who broke your $500 window?
Homeowner: Kid with snowblower and Nintendo, we pay him cash. 
Lawyer: You owe me $2000, we can’t sue him. Call your homeowners.

Can’t sue someone who has nothing. Just saying.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> Lawyer: What's the name of the business who broke your $500 window?
> Homeowner: Kid with snowblower and Nintendo, we pay him cash.
> Lawyer: You owe me $2000, we can't sue him. Call your homeowners.
> 
> Can't sue someone who has nothing. Just saying.


You have a valid point but, if he has a judgement hanging over him...
You don't need a lawyer for a small claims suit.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I can sell the snowblower.....
If he still lives at home &
His parents are claiming him on their taxes
And paying for his health care he could still
Be seen as a dependent by the courts.

The nonexistent corporate vail is easily pieced.

Ps garnished wages, and tax returns...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss said:


> So, to give you an idea...
> A 2 car drive, let's just say 20' wide and 20' long. It will take me about....and I mean about 10 mins to do this drive. In my truck, you will still have 20 mins to go....and I'm onto my next job.
> I'm not parking my truck, I'm not loading or unloading equipment....and I'm not hurting my back.
> So when's it's a 8" snow and everyone is calling asking when there gunna get there drive done....what is your answer gunna be?....I'm the cheapest so you'll have to wait and deal?


And your not 19 either.....man o man, what I would do to be 19 again.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

To be 19 again and have not started drinking Tim Hortons or smoking I'd be rich.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure your parents are responsible till you are 21. You can take a shot if you are comfortable with it. No GL in case of a incident clients can get awarded assets, capitol or you could get a judgement that could come out of future earnings.

Your credit will be all messed up to. Seems like you can make some money. Just get a GL maybe $500K and a DBA, this is minimal coverage but better than nothing. I won't get into the WC. Go get them it's your choice which way. Good Luck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cjames808 said:


> Lawyer: What's the name of the business who broke your $500 window?
> Homeowner: Kid with snowblower and Nintendo, we pay him cash.
> Lawyer: You owe me $2000, we can't sue him. Call your homeowners.
> 
> Can't sue someone who has nothing. Just saying.


I wish this was correct in this day and age. Fact is... now a days people will and do sue kids/ their guardians.

That may be the case with a window, what about when a rock goes through the window and their kid is standing there watching you do work like little kids like to do... it just went to a whole new level.

Insurance is no joke...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I wish this was correct in this day and age. Fact is... now a days people will and do sue kids/ their guardians.
> 
> That may be the case with a window, what about when a rock goes through the window and their kid is standing there watching you do work like little kids like to do... it just went to a whole new level.
> 
> Insurance is no joke...


 Ya the kid gets hit with the rock and the Mother is traumatized, adds more to the lawsuit. When my Wife got hurt at work I got a check and did not even ask for it.

Attorney said take it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> Lawyer: What's the name of the business who broke your $500 window?
> Homeowner: Kid with snowblower and Nintendo, we pay him cash.
> Lawyer: You owe me $2000, we can't sue him. Call your homeowners.
> 
> Can't sue someone who has nothing. Just saying.


 I see your point but a unpaid judgement could affect future earnings.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

“Under the table”? You’re gonna lose a lot of support from forum members now. That’s why you can be cheaper. You’re not playing by the same rules the rest of us are. Do it right, do it legally, or don’t do it at all.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

cjames808 said:


> Can't sue someone who has nothing. Just saying.


You can if you want, but it doesn't make a lot of sense...unless you don't care about a recovery and your motivation is just to make their life miserable.

Like most people lawyers don't want to waste their time. Collect-ability is very important to them. If they feel they don't have much of a shot at collecting they are not inclined to sue. At least that's what I've herd them say.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Poor kid. Had a question about getting new customers and 90% of the responses here are about something totally unrelated.

Someone mentioned flyers being ineffective, I agree. 2 things that I do think work well-
1) Name and number on your truck. You’ll be out and about during the snow storm, the same time people are worrying about how there going to take care of their driveway. Make it easy for them to get ahold of you when they see you clearing their neighbors place.

2) By far the most effective way to get clients in a specific geographic area is simply going door to door and selling, “selling” being the key word. There is a huge difference between selling, and just letting people know you are offering a snow blowing service, which is what most inexperienced people do when they go door to door. I was a D2D salesman in another stage of my life, and now I use those skills in my service business and it has served me well. I know it’s uncomfortable and can be scary, but generally the things in life that get the most results are outside of our comfort zone. I could go on and on but I won’t, message me if you have any questions about my approach and what works for us. I also recommend listening to the D2D-podcast with Sam Taggert. Dude teaches companies how to sell door to door and has incredible advice on there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Kinport said:


> me if you have any questions about my approach and what works for us.


Why not share with the whole class?


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Nah, OP’s thread, not interested in changing the subject or highjacking. If you do have genuine interest, I’m always willing to talk shop. HMU with a PM


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just selling something I see.
Pushing your product, no skin in the snow game


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

False on all 3 statements. Nothing for me to sell except lawn and snow care to people in my service area. No interest in starting a pissing match on the internet, but just so we’re clear, I service roughly 25 commercial properties, I own my own trucks and plows and don’t sub any work out or take on any work as a sub. Fully licensed bonded and insured. snow removal is roughly half our income. Not sure if that counts as skin in the snow game or not....

I said I wasn’t going to change the topic, sorry

Back to the OPs original question, one other method that I thought of is to offer cash for referrals. Tell your current customers You’ll give them $50 (or some amount your comfortable with that would be worth their while) for every neighbor they refer to you that signs up. I would make it clear that they need to be in your service area, otherwise they will refer friends and family all over the place


----------



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm glad to see you want to start something small that could turn into something big.
I have dreams too, but I did a lot of research, and I'm still researching. On Plowsite and Lawnsite and Google. Reading threads from 10 years ago.
I dont even have a truck yet, but I just bought 2 Toro 721 RC's for $369 each, put in little work into them and they work great. Now I need a truck to haul them. Having a plow would be great but let's be honest. I dont think I can afford a truck and a plow with low miles that isn't a pile of rust for the cash I'll save up by winter.
The very first thing I did is contact my insurance agent and talk to him about my plans. Got quotes for insurance so it's on file and ready for when I'm ready to to move some snow.
Then I looked up prices of advertising, including EDDM, door knocking, shirts, hats, coats all with my company name and phone number on it. I have everything bookmarked and ready to be purchased.
Then I registered an LLC and got an EIN.
I've been in the industry for 8 years. Plowing, mowing, fertilizing, herbicide and insecticide treatments, landscaping, hardscape, management, foreman, technitian, laborer. I know how to do what I want to do. I'm going to turn my dream into a successful reality.

Advise for you. Find a marketing company and have them create and send out EDDM in early September. That will get your name out there. A week later, start door knocking offering free quotes for your service. Door knock for 1 week. That will really get your name out there. You should be able to hit 1000 doors in a tight route in 1 week. Get insurance and explain that you are fully insured. People who got a free quote but didn't sign uo, keep the contact info written down. Call them or go back to their door in October. Let them know the snow season is coming soon and you just wanted to follow up with them. That will get your name out there even more. Have doorhangers made. If people dont answer the door, leave a door hanger. If people accept a free quote leave a business card with a price on the back. When you go back to the ones that didnt accept your quote, leave another business card.

Now you're fully insured, you sent EDDM to 1000 doors, you knocked on 1000 door, you went back to those that didnt accept your quote the first time. Now you should also consider a discount for people that pay per season. People love hearing the word discount.

Good luck.


----------

